# Is it restorable?



## Dinwoodie Cutlery Concepts (May 12, 2020)

So when I moved into my new shop my landlord informed me that he had moved a bunch of machinery out of the way when he bought the building a few years prior. Among some of the machines was this South Bend 11” lathe I almost started crying when I saw that he just moved them outside and left in the weather. I was wondering if any of you would attempt to restore something like this or is it just scrap?
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
 s


----------



## Buffalo21 (May 12, 2020)

If you have enough money and time, anything is restorable, whether is worth the effort, is up to the restorer


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 12, 2020)

Run away-
unless you have a time machine, an unlimited source of funding, or are just a masochist  

The project will consume time, cash, and a part of your soul.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 12, 2020)

the pantograph machine would be worthy of restoration on the other hand


----------



## Cooter Brown (May 12, 2020)

Don't let these guys scare you, this machine doesn't look that bad yet..... but it will be alot of work especially if you don't already have a lathe and milling machine. I would love to take on a project like that....


----------



## eugene13 (May 12, 2020)

As I said on your other thread, What a crying shame, I would put it in front of my shop and display potted plants on it.


----------



## Dinwoodie Cutlery Concepts (May 12, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> the pantograph machine would be worthy of restoration on the other hand






Funny you say that I took some pics of that too and was going to post that next!


----------



## Dinwoodie Cutlery Concepts (May 12, 2020)

Cooter Brown said:


> Don't let these guys scare you, this machine doesn't look that bad yet..... but it will be alot of work especially if you don't already have a lathe and milling machine. I would love to take on a project like that....


I do have both already but I really want a lathe with a quick change gearbox my Logan uses change gears that I have none of.


----------



## Cooter Brown (May 12, 2020)

Dinwoodie Cutlery Concepts said:


> I do have both already but I really want a lathe with a quick change gearbox my Logan uses change gears that I have none of.



Getting the lathe back to a usable state won't be that difficult but it probably won't be that accurate don't expect crazy tolerances from a machine brought back from that unless you have a lot of money to spend on it.


----------



## brino (May 12, 2020)

Cooter Brown said:


> but it will be alot of work especially if you don't already have a lathe and milling machine.



you would also need ~100 gallons of Evaporust
or
an electrolysis tank big enough to soak the entire machine.......

Now, I love a good restoration and pulling a machine from the clutches of death, but this candidate might be passed the limits.
I hate to ever say that, but wow,  I dunno how that could be saved......

Perhaps the legs and threading dial could be salvaged for restoration of another machine.....

So sad! 

-brino

EDIT, if you try:
expect every oil passage and bolt hole to be plugged with sand and dirt from wasps
get it inside!!!
coat it fast and every week in a good penetrating oil (I like 50/50 mix of automatic transmission fluid (ATF) and acetone)
let it sit and soak in penetrant for a few months


----------



## Superburban (May 12, 2020)

There is several doors, guards, id plates, knobs that might sell on ebay.


----------



## FOMOGO (May 13, 2020)

I'd have to give it a shot if the ways aren't really worn. Plastic 55 gal drum for electrolysis, separate the motor and stand, and see what you get. Probably some minor pitting, but that wouldn't really affect accuracy much if the ways aren't already clapped out. Mike


----------



## Superburban (May 13, 2020)

Besides the rust, the ways look better then my SB16". You do not see the characteristic ridge that you see in a worn SB way.  I bet the lead screw would even clean up better then what many of us have. After looking close at the pics, I know I would scarf it up if I had the chance. 

I'm not calling it dead yet. I'm thinking it could be easily brought back to life, and likely better shape then my SB16".


----------



## cathead (May 13, 2020)

At least give it an hour or two with some elbow grease , oil and TLC before passing judgement on it...


----------



## silence dogood (May 13, 2020)

Yes, the lathe looks ugly.  However, I think that it can be restored.  But it will take persistence and patience.  There have been some antique cars that started out worst and end up being show pieces.


----------



## 51cub (May 13, 2020)

"If it can cast a shadow, it can be restored". I think if it was me I couldn't walk away without putting at least a few hours time and effort into it


----------



## middle.road (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Cooter Brown (May 13, 2020)

Just hit the ways with a wire wheel on an angle grinder.... You don't "need" to soak it in evaporust.... Basically anything you do will be an improvement at this point..... lol


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 13, 2020)

if I had the space and it was going for free, I'd go for it. Probably take a year oof evenings, but if none of the gears are broken and the bed isn't worn you'll end up with a nice lathe for not much money.


----------



## NortonDommi (May 14, 2020)

As *Cooter Brown *said hit it with a wire brush and split it down.  Worse have been made good.  Depends what you want to do.
I'm a big fan of Molasses and water  1:40 mix and just leave stuff in it. Not fast but effective and very cheap.  A wheelie bin can take a lot.
  Abrasive blasting will clean things up too.  Check locally for 'dustless' blasters. 

  That pantograph really needs a home.


----------



## projectnut (May 14, 2020)

I would be happy to restore it for you on a time and materials basis.  Given the condition I would give an initial estimate of 2,000 hours labor time, and $3,000.00 in parts.  Given the nature of the beast I would also need to include revised estimates as the process evolves.. My hourly rates are commensurate with other restoration specialists in our area at $140.00 per hour.

At a minimum you would be looking at $283,000.00, and of 5 years time (I only work part time).  If that price sounds feasible I'll need a signed contract and prepayment in full. Then you can send it over shipping prepaid.  I don't accept incoming calls once the contract is signed and the full payment is made.  I'll contact  you when the project is complete.  I'm sure you'll be amazed at the final result.  Trust me.

The shipping address is:

FUBAR Engineering
Happy Valley 
Twilight Zone USA

Phone: BR549 (Junior Samples will answer)


----------



## Janderso (May 14, 2020)

a 500 gallon drum of Evaporust and a 48 hour soak, wire brush, then ask if it's rebuildable. 
That's a rough one. what a shame.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 14, 2020)

it's a shame.  Give it a wack.


----------



## WCraig (May 15, 2020)

Not my work, but to give the OP inspiration:







(From the OWWM.com site, "B&S No2 mill & vertical head,rusty", D.Dyar)





__





						B&S No2 mill & vertical head,rusty - Old Woodworking Machines
					





					www.owwm.org
				




Some machines are past restoration; the lathe in this thread _might_ be.  At very least many parts could help someone else restore a less-abused machine.

Craig


----------



## Dinwoodie Cutlery Concepts (May 16, 2020)

So I took off the tail stock and started to see what would free up etc. little evaporust for small stuff and hit the hand wheel with a wire wheel. I’ll keep ya posted.


----------



## WCraig (May 18, 2020)

Does the tailstock ram move?  Can you get it out and post a pic?

Craig


----------



## brino (May 18, 2020)

hmmmm....we seem to have lost a number of posts in this thread.
I wonder if that is site-wide?
-brino


----------



## eeler1 (May 18, 2020)

Gears and/or gearbox look worth saving.  I wonder how much of that leadscrew would be left after you clean it up.  It’s a pretty important part.

This machine might be a blessing to someone who is already restoring one similar.  Probably a curse for anyone else.


----------



## Dinwoodie Cutlery Concepts (May 18, 2020)

WCraig said:


> Does the tailstock ram move?  Can you get it out and post a pic?
> 
> Craig


no it doesn’t that’s the reason I gave up.


----------



## Dinwoodie Cutlery Concepts (May 18, 2020)

eeler1 said:


> Gears and/or gearbox look worth saving.  I wonder how much of that leadscrew would be left after you clean it up.  It’s a pretty important part.
> 
> This machine might be a blessing to someone who is already restoring one similar.  Probably a curse for anyone else.


Honestly I don’t want to put anymore time into it at this point it just wouldn’t be with it to me.


----------



## brino (May 18, 2020)

Dinwoodie Cutlery Concepts said:


> no it doesn’t that’s the reason I gave up.



It looks like we lost some posts, including the one where you posted you had stopped trying.
-brino


----------



## matthewsx (May 18, 2020)

Two different threads.









						Is it restorable?
					

So when I moved into my new shop my landlord informed me that he had moved a bunch of machinery out of the way when he bought the building a few years prior. Among some of the machines was this South Bend 11” lathe I almost started crying when I saw that he just moved them outside and left in...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




John


----------



## brino (May 18, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> Two different threads.



Yes, thanks John!
Different threads with the same title and much of the same content.
Funny I am subscribed to (or "watching") this one but somehow caught the final posts in the other one...then when this one us updated it looked incomplete.
Thanks for straightening me out.

-brino


----------

